# Pheromones



## MedicPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay, my sister is getting serious about getting me married.  She does this periodically.  This week she gave me a new perfume.  She said it has Pheromones in it and should make me "irrisistable" to men.  Smelled okay, not to offensive.  Kind of natural smelling.  So I put it on yesterday.  And then I got to the FD.

As soon as I got out of my car I noticed a difference.  Pierce greeted me at my car as he always does.  So happy to see me.  Usually he comes over, says hi then goes back to where they guys are all hanging out. 

Only this time it was different.  Pierce became practically attached to my hip.  He followed me into the FD.  He stayed right with me into the elvator. and all the way up to the EMS room.  The whole time I am just chatting away with him.  "Hey Pierce.  Hows it going?  Had a nice week?  Whats for breakfast? Oh are you coming up to the EMS room? Will the rest of the boys like that?"  and on and on.  

I drew the line at Pierce coming into the bathroom with me, but when I got out he was right there, hanging around the door.  "Okay Pierce," I tell him, "I have to go to work now.  We'll talk later."  

And then I put him in the elevator with his little fire hydrant toy filled with peanut butter and send him back downstairs to the guys.

OH YEA...Pierce is the FREAKING DOG!!!!   The FD's Black LAB!!

And it was like that all day.  Damn Dogs were coming out of the woodwork.  Nasty little feral cats that live around the FD, were sleeping on my car.  Everytime I would go back to station, Pierce would find me and his nose was like a permanent fixture in my rear end.

And today, at home, I have taken 3 showers and my retarded little boy dog keeps climing onto my lap and licking me.  

WTF did I do wrong?  I think I need to actually read the instructions with this stuff.  Maybe I need to put it on differently.  Like, apply to hair, wrists, and neck to attract men.  Just apply randomly to attract puppies.

I don't need another freaking puppy!


----------



## Medivixen (Sep 16, 2006)

Hahaha thats priceless!!!
Whats the name of this stuff? Not that i wanna attract dogs or anything.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 16, 2006)

Princess, you need to write a book.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 16, 2006)

So, puppies...men...is there really that much of a difference?  I bet the puppy is easier to train! :lol:


----------



## Firechic (Sep 17, 2006)

Love Potion #9~~~~!!!


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 17, 2006)

You ladies need to quit with the pretty flower-foo foo smelling perfumes. If you wear something that smells like a football, or like a deer, or maybe just wear something in a barbecue sauce, you will surely get our attention!!!!! 

Pheremones, indeed!

Jeff


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL...thats it!  Maybe this stuff has a BBQ sauce base and Pierce just thought I was something the guys just cooked up on the grill....


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh, I forgot the EMT's favorite scent-Pizza, Beer, and Bile!!:wacko:


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 17, 2006)

Poor Princess hunni if I had the "Right equipment" -I- would marry you in a hartbat Mwuah babes


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2006)

Princess - Are you into younger guys?

I'm 21!


----------

